# Mi sembra, che Marco sia partito prima che Pietro è arrivato



## Tez_ja

E' giusto o no:

 Mi sembra, che Marco sia partito prima che Pietro è arrivato


----------



## Cnaeius

Tez_ja said:


> E' giusto o no:
> 
> Mi sembra, che Marco sia partito prima che Pietro è arrivato



 Mi sembra che Marco sia partito prima che arrivasse Pietro


----------



## Tez_ja

Grazie mille.


----------



## Necsus

Volendo, si può anche aggirare l'eventuale ostacolo con "mi sembra che Marco sia partito prima dell'arrivo di Pietro".


----------



## bubu7

Ricordo però che l'italiano, essendo una lingua naturale, possiede una varietà di stili più o meno adatti alle varie occasioni.
Una frase può essere corretta in un registro e sbagliata in un altro.
Nella lingua parlata colloquiale si usa spesso l'indicativo al posto del congiuntivo. In questo registro un uso troppo _accademico_ del congiuntivo dà una sensazione di artificiosità: risulta quindi meno corretto.
Tutto questo per sottolineare che, nella lingua parlata colloquiale (che è italiano a tutti gli effetti) va bene anche: "Mi sembra che Marco *è* partito...", anzi, probabilmente, è la forma più corretta.


----------



## Tez_ja

Necsus said:


> Volendo, si può anche aggirare l'eventuale ostacolo con "mi sembra che Marco sia partito prima dell'arrivo di Pietro".



 Si, lo so. Solo che io non volevo "aggirare gli ostacoli" .

 Ewa



bubu7 said:


> [...] va bene anche: "Mi sembra che Marco *è* partito...", anzi, probabilmente, è la forma più corretta.



 Quasi, quasi, sarò orgogliosa di me stessa ( di se stessa o in altro modo? ).


----------



## Necsus

Tez_ja said:


> Si, lo so. Solo che io non volevo "aggirare gli ostacoli" .
> Ewa


Non è per forza un modo per eludere un problema, essendo l'italiano una lingua ricca di alternative per esprimere un concetto, si ha spesso la possibilità di scegliere.


----------



## bubu7

Tez_ja said:


> Quasi, quasi, sarò posso essere orgogliosa di me stessa ( di se stessa o in altro modo? ).


Ricordati però che nell'italiano parlato formale e nello scritto è il congiuntivo ad essere corretto.


----------



## Tez_ja

Necsus said:


> Non è per forza un modo per eludere un problema, essendo l'italiano una lingua ricca di alternative per esprimere un concetto, si ha spesso la possibilità di scegliere.


 
 Lo so. Ma quando devi, imparando, fare esercizi, nelle risposte ti danno soltanto queste "giuste". 
 Eh, è difficile studiare da soli...

 Ewa


----------



## Cnaeius

bubu7 said:


> Ricordati però che nell'italiano parlato formale e nello scritto è il congiuntivo ad essere corretto.



Senza fare nessuna polemica mi spiegate che c'è di formale o artificioso in: 

"Mi sembra che Marco sia partito prima che arrivasse Pietro"

Capisco una frase con 4 subordinate e 4 congiuntivi in fila ma questa..E' l'unico modo corretto di scriverla se si vogliono usare le due subordinate esplicite.
A questo punto perso per perso si puo anche dire:

"Mi sa che Marco è andato via prima dell'arrivo di Pietro"...


----------



## Tez_ja

Cnaeius said:


> Senza fare nessuna polemica mi spiegate che c'è di formale o artificioso in:
> 
> "Mi sembra che Marco sia partito prima che arrivasse Pietro"
> 
> [...]
> A questo punto perso per perso si puo anche dire:
> 
> "Mi sa che Marco è andato via prima dell'arrivo di Pietro"...



 Ciiii... Io proprio volevo congiuntivo. 

 Grazie.


----------



## Necsus

Cnaeius said:


> Senza fare nessuna polemica mi spiegate che c'è di formale o artificioso in:


Secondo me assolutamente nulla. Quindi non mi ritengo compreso nel 'voi' di 'spiegate'.


----------



## bubu7

Cnaeius said:


> Senza fare nessuna polemica mi spiegate che c'è di formale o artificioso in:
> 
> "Mi sembra che Marco sia partito prima che arrivasse Pietro"
> 
> Capisco una frase con 4 subordinate e 4 congiuntivi in fila ma questa..E' *l'unico modo corretto di scriverla* se si vogliono usare le due subordinate esplicite.
> A questo punto perso per perso *si puo anche dire*:
> 
> "Mi sa che Marco è andato via prima dell'arrivo di Pietro"...


Ciao, Cnaeius. 
Nei miei due interventi precedenti affermavo che nel parlato formale e nello scritto (cioè non solo nello scritto formale) è il congiuntivo ad essere corretto.
Nel parlato colloquiale è invece più corretto l'indicativo.
In quest'ultimo registro, ripeto, troppi congiuntivi sanno di artificioso e sono sociolinguisticamente sconsigliabili.


----------



## ste.sta

bubu7 said:


> Nel parlato colloquiale è invece più corretto l'indicativo.
> In quest'ultimo registro, ripeto, troppi congiuntivi sanno di artificioso e sono sociolinguisticamente sconsigliabili.


 
Ho capito il concetto che vuoi esprimere, ma non mi sento di condividerlo. Un conto è accettare l'uso dell'indicativo nel parlato informale (e su questo sono d'accordo), un conto ritenerlo addirittura *più corretto*! Alle mie orecchie un indicativo "stonato" suona come segno di basso livello culturale e/o di trasandatezza nel parlare. 
Non dimentichiamo poi che, grazie al suo carattere soggettivo, il congiuntivo permette un'attenuazione dell'enunciato... e questo proprio nel parlato colloquiale: in una gradazione del livello di cortesia abbiamo: 
_Stai sbagliando!  - Penso che stai sbagliando - Penso che tu stia sbagliando._
(L'esempio è del tutto casuale, credimi )


----------



## bubu7

Ma un alto livello di cortesia non si sposa bene col _parlato colloquiale_ (almeno con quello che s'intende con questa locuzione in linguistica, poi ognuno di noi può dargli un senso personale).
_Penso che tu stia sbagliando,_ in linguistica, non è parlato colloquiale.


----------



## ste.sta

Ma allora in linguistica passiamo dal livello colloquiale (piuttosto basso, a quanto mi par di capire) a quello formale senza vie intermedie? Io più "volgarmente" con colloquiale intendevo il registro usato in famiglia, con gli amici e via dicendo.
In ogni caso, quello della cortesia era solo un esempio. Il punto è che non mi sento di affermare che nel parlato informale l'indicativo sia più corretto del congiuntivo!


----------



## _forumuser_

Anch'io credo che sia un tantino esagerato dire che l'indicativo e' piu' corretto. _Penso che ti stia sbagliando_ mi sembra assolutamente adatto ad un contesto informale e colloquiale. Non ci vedo niente di elaborato o artificioso.


----------



## bubu7

ste.sta said:


> Ma allora in linguistica passiamo dal livello colloquiale (piuttosto basso, a quanto mi par di capire) a quello formale senza vie intermedie?


In linguistica il registro colloquiale è piuttosto basso e, naturalmente, esistono registri intermedi.
Sul tema principale non insisto ché mi sembra di aver esplicitato a sufficienza il mio pensiero.


----------



## Cnaeius

bubu7 said:


> Nel parlato colloquiale è invece più corretto l'indicativo.
> In quest'ultimo registro, ripeto, troppi congiuntivi sanno di artificioso e sono sociolinguisticamente sconsigliabili.





> _Penso che tu stia sbagliando,_ in linguistica, non è parlato colloquiale


Mi spiace Bubu7, ma devo dissociarmi completamente da queste affermazioni. Ripeto, la frase in questione non ha nulla di artificioso o anticolloquiale. Se mi scrivessi un periodo con 4 subordinate e 4 congiuntivi a catena allora si ti direi che è anticolloquiale e artificioso. 

Secondo me l'errore è considerare il parlato colloquiale come normato. Non lo è. Chiaro, si possono individuare delle tendenze, ma non esiste "il" parlato colloquiale. O meglio, non possiamo parlare di grammatica del parlato colloquiale per cui possiamo dire questo è corretto e questo non lo è. Ce ne sono molti di parlati colloquiali, e tutti subiscono influssi regionali e dialettali. Pertanto, non puoi dire, come affermazione assoluta, che è più corretto dire colloquialmente "Mi sembra che Marco è partito". A molti italiani suonerebbe sgrammaticato anche parlando con amici. Puoi dire invece, ad esempio, guarda, se vieni dalle mie parti tra amici si dice colloquialmente "Mi sembra che Marco è.."


----------



## bubu7

Questa discussione, a cui ho partecipato in un altro forum, potrebbe fornire ulteriori elementi di riflessione.


----------

